# Was wird noch von BeQuiet kommen?



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

BeQuiet hat ja inzwischen nicht mehr nur Netzteile und Lüfter im Programm, sondern auch seit kurzem CPU Kühler.

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (BK014) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beides sehr gute Produkte, wie ich finde und ich nutze sie auch, bzw. hab den Advanced C1 und den Pro C1 auf meinen Boards verbaut.
Doch was wird nun von BeQuiet noch kommen, wohin entwickelt sich der Hersteller, wird BeQuiet auch ins Gehäuse Segment eintauchen und, wie Xigmatek, bald Gehäuse anbieten?

Ich persönlich würde das begrüßen, denn der Hersteller hat da sicher Ideen, die andere noch nicht so umgesetzt hat, aber andere Möglichkeiten gibt es sicher auch noch, mal sehen.

Was ihr denkt darüber?
... und was sagt unser geschätzter BeQuiet Staff Stefan dazu sagt, sofern er dazu was sagen kann, denn vielleicht weiß er ja schon mehr als wir, darf es nur nicht mitteilen.


----------



## Philipus II (8. März 2011)

Listan bietet ja bereits Gehäuse an, wenn auch nicht unter der Marke be quiet.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (8. März 2011)

denke auch das da bald gehäuse von bequiet kommen werden .. mit vormantierten silent wings .. ! das wäre ja mal was .. benutze auch den dark rock pro und muss sagen bin ziemlich begeistern! sehr leise und leistungsstark.


----------



## FreezerX (9. März 2011)

Also die beiden Kühler von BeQuiet sind sehr gut, jedoch nicht die allerbesten (Silver Arrow, Archon).
Aber ein BeQuiet Gehäuse fänd ich super! In schwarz gehalten mit guter SilentWings Belüftung. Das könnte in Deutschland bei gutem Preis richtig einschlagen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, denn Gehäuse sind momentan nicht geplant.

Die relativ hohen Kosten für die Werkzeuge schrecken uns ein wenig ab, eigene Gehäuse zu vertreiben.


----------



## FreezerX (9. März 2011)

Ich weiß was die Dinger kosten^^ 
Aber es könnte doch eine Möglichkeit geben das Grundgerüst zuzukaufen, und nur an Lüftern und Optik sich markenspezifisch zu differenzieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, denn Gehäuse sind momentan nicht geplant.
> 
> Die relativ hohen Kosten für die Werkzeuge schrecken uns ein wenig ab, eigene Gehäuse zu vertreiben.


 
Das ist schade, BeQuiet hätte da sicher einiges aufzufahren, was die Sache interessant machen könnte.


----------

